# Review of Delta 14" Bandsaw, Sawing with a Delta



## Bertha

I don't know, Michael. Delta bandsaws are small, lightweight, and flimsy.










They also don't cut so good.










LOL!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I want one of these.

$650 and free shipping at Amazon. Drool…


----------



## Bertha

David, I upgraded from a tiny 12" Delta to a massive 20" Delta. I had my 12" for 8 years and my 20" for three months or so. I've already used my new one more than my old one. If you buy, buy big; that's my only morsel of advice.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

Al, what is the resaw capacity (height) on your big saw ?

The Ridgid is only 6".


----------



## Tedstor

That sure is puuurdy.


----------



## Delta356

You have to rub it in Don't you. My Bandsaw will take yours any day….. : )

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Delta356

What Saw are we talking about, The 1 hour 30, min review I wrote and spent time on , or Al' s big SAW….. : ( 
I LOST THE SPOT LIGHT ,,,,,,,,,LOL… : )

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Bertha

Sorry Micheal! That wasn't intended as a hijack, rather a sharing in the warm glow that is Delta. I was certain you'd approve.


----------



## Delta356

Bertha its all in fun, This is a happy place for people to talk and share….: )

It would take two of my bandsaw to match your height, and 2 to match the width…LOL

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland,OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Bertha

In response, however, I'm not sure of the resaw capability. Let's just say that it's bigger than anything I've tried to resaw in it. And to make matters even worse (sorry again Michael), I paid less than Michael did. By the time I add all the Carter bells and whistles, I'll end up spending quite a bit. Oh yeah, and all the rewiring expense too.

What I'm trying to say is that I like Michaels new saw. And I DEFNITELY APPRECIATE the review. I asked my saw about your proposed fight and he said he was too old for that. He also said not to bother him while he's playing Angry Birds with my mortiser

It's a very nice saw, Michael. I read every word of your review. Anytime I don't look at Delta for a new tool, I know I've got to face you.


----------



## Delta356

Thanks Bertha…..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER

I see Michael's is 12.25 inches with the height adjustment accessory… So, $750 shipped.

I like it !

I would have to sell a car to have Al's monster. ;=)


----------



## Bertha

You'd have to MOVE the car for a vintage Rockwell, not sell one. I see them around for less than a grand. But unless you're planning major resaws, the blades are almost 12 feet long and not exactly friendly to change. At $15/foot for carbide blades, the math becomes painfully obvious. If I was ever doing a lot of curved work, I'd buy a 2nd bandsaw, one like Michael's Delta. Wrestling an angry $180 1-inch blade onto my machine isn't exactly a ton of fun. I much prefered picking up a $15 one at Lowes and avoiding the trauma.


----------



## Mickit

I've had a -206 for around five years. I don't do any major re-sawing so the riser isn't on my list. I've modified mine over the years, carter roller guides and a Cobra tension spring, oh yeah, and a set of stepped pulleys, so I can change speeds. The thing has never let me down. Good buy!


----------



## Delta356

I actually just got the riser kit for this bandsaw. There not cheap. Delta wants the most out of all other brands. I paid $104.50 from tool plus, best price I could find.

I will be posting a review/ set up on this riser kit, soon as possible.

Thank you for the comments..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## Delta356

Thank you all for commenting on this review. I hope I have written a good review and have informed you of the saw, and my dislike, and likes. Its a great saw, and you never can go wrong with Delta Machinery. Quality, innovation, craftsmanship..

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## john111

Just picked this saw up used for $230.00. Looks used but not beat up!


----------



## Delta356

John, its a great bandsaw.. You can never go wrong with Delta… You got a great price.. I paid about $595.00 NEW from Rockler. 15% off sale… Before Delta stop making this style about 8 months ago, they were going for about $1000 new… A GOOD price in all means….

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## WildmanJack

Hi guys,
I bought an "old" 14" delta band saw at a garage sale ( probably made in the 70's). Offered the guy $75.00 if it would run and if he would deliver it. Well he plugged it in and what do you know it worked like a champ. Lots of rust but none serious. Took it home, realized it had a 6" riser in it. The thing works like new. I love it. Gonna change the belt to a link instead of a solid to get rid of a bit of vibration, but man this thing is fantastic…
Jack


----------

